# MOUSE squeaking non-stop



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My mouse is squeaking like mad.. it sounds like a rubber sole of a shoe sqeaking continually... its been going on for about a week... and NO dont tel me to feed it to the snakes... this is a pet one not a feeder...

Im just wondering if its normal as she hasnt ever made this much noise continually before...


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

sparkle said:


> My mouse is squeaking like mad.. it sounds like a rubber sole of a shoe sqeaking continually... its been going on for about a week... and NO dont tel me to feed it to the snakes... this is a pet one not a feeder...
> 
> Im just wondering if its normal as she hasnt ever made this much noise continually before...


Sounds strange.....she isnt in pain is she?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

not that i can see... 

hmm i think i wil leave her a few days more and if it carries on call the vet


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, it's completely not normal.

Mice should only squeak as juveniles or when fighting/mating.

It sounds like a respiratory infection, and you might not HAVE a couple of days to get her to the vet if she's been doing it for a while.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

aye, might be "wheezing" rather than squeeking. you sure it's the mouse, btw?


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

any chance its pregnant? my females can be noisy when they first fall pregnant but calm down after a few days . think its a hormonal thing. 

how old is it? if it does die don't feed it to anything if you don't know whats wrong with it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

have you tried a ball peen hammer? it often works.:lol2:


----------



## Cornsnake07 (Jun 26, 2007)

she could be wheezing. i find that baytril often works. i use the injectable solution rather than the liquid as it seems to give them diarrhoea. you should be able to get it from your vet


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> have you tried a ball peen hammer? it often works.:lol2:


OOPPS!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My wee mouse has been terrible recently.. i took her to the vets... she said it could be an allergy to her sawdust.. so i changed it to paper towels and shes been a lot better.. the vet also said she could have a polen/ hayfever allergy...

or a wee cold.. so shes now had antibiotics too LOL

all that for my wee mouse ...


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

it's still an animal.  They deserve it.

I had to take a tiny lizard (fence lizard) just 4" long to the vets, take a mite sample and treat him for a couple of months. this lizard cost me nothing, and is'nt worth much but i'd never leave an animal to suffer.

i had to have my mouse put down two weeks ago. 

good luck with yours!! Your so nice to do this for you mouse, most people would'nt bother.


----------

